# Kalahari Reds Goat Auction in Pretoria



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Some photos from the Kalahari Reds Auction in Pretoria on Saturday.
That should give you a good idea on the goat breed. 
























They also had a very tame boer goat there. And I think this can serve for comparison.


























































































I also took some video:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hrmm....looking at the pictures, I can't really tell the difference between the Kalahari Reds vs Boers. the Reds look longer to me, but that's about it..... but I'm also not a meat goat person....


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

What sleek coats they have! Deep, rich, chestnut reds. I love the way the light reflects off of them. Some very imposing bucks. Their profiles are odd to me, the way their noses seem to disappear into their faces. Thank you for sharing--I'd not heard of Kalahari reds, before.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are quite lovely whatever you want to call them. The three mature bucks in their pens is my favorite picture. I'd take one of those buck papers or not.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I was thinking the samething Tenacross.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

It seems like to me the reds have a more rounded or defined look about their nose and maybe different horn structure??


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I only seen longer too....either way red Boers ....red what ever are my all time favorite color so I was drooling over them all. I could totally take home the buck in the 5th picture


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

They are beautiful. And they really resemble Boers a lot. They're absolutely gorgeous though. I've never heard of them.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> They are beautiful. And they really resemble Boers a lot. They're absolutely gorgeous though. I've never heard of them.


There is an auction with Boers and Kalaharis tomorrow again :hi5:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

RhinoWhite said:


> There is an auction with Boers and Kalaharis tomorrow again :hi5:


For some strange reason, I don;t think I'll be able to get there in time.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> For some strange reason, I don;t think I'll be able to get there in time.


The ~24th May auction of indigenous goats should still be manageable tough. :angel:


----------

